# Marlin Super Goose Gun



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got a sweet deal on a marlin 5510 10 gauge 3.5 bolt. They are going for $450.00 on the net and I got one for $160.00, it does not appear to have been fired and is fully functional. I am going to have the choke opened up so I can shoot modern steel instead of bismuth or tungsten. I know this gun will punish me, I will only run about 20 rounds a year through it, I have another goose gun. If anybody has shot one of these much let me know how it went for you. I will put it on paper with huge loads to see how it shoots.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have the same gun that I used for crane hunting. I didn't notice any more recoil then shooting my 870 12 gauge. Of course I never fired it just to fire it, I was always hunting cranes. I use steel BB with great results, even got a triple once with the bolt action!

Good Hunting


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Were you concerned about shooting steel through the factory full choke? Did you pattern it on paper? I am going to have a gunsmith open the choke a little bit, I'll feel nore comfortable shooting big steel through that.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Took It out today and ran 10 rounds through it, me and my buddy Eric loved it. Pat Laib honed the bore out to a mod. choke, and put a new limbsaver re-coil pad on it. Re-coil was not a problem for either of us. It didn't extract one of the empties on the first pull of the bolt, closed and opened again and it extracted. I guess you can expect that from a gun that hasn't been fired for maybe 30 years. This will be a fun gun. If anbody can recommend a camo tape that I can apply to the barrel let me know.


----------

